# TARTE Amazonian Clay 12-hour Full Coverage Foundation in Fair Sand



## Beauty11111 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd love to try the TARTE Amazonian Clay 12-hour Full Coverage Foundation but it isn't possible for me to swatch it first and I'm unsure if there is a colour match for me. I really struggle to find foundations that match my skin tone. My perfect colour match is Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia. I suspect that Fair Sand would be the closest match and I would be really grateful if anyone could please share some swatches of it with other foundations. Foundations by Nars, Giorgio Armani or MAC would be fantastic. Thank you for any help.


----------



## iiiEllie (Apr 15, 2014)

I wear Siberia, and also picked up Tarte Fair Sand about a month ago, it's a better match than Siberia was for me. 
  Fair Sand is much more yellow toned than Siberia is. 

  Siberia is top, Fair Sand is bottom.


----------

